

Web Trolls to Face Two-Year Jail Terms - denzil_correa
http://news.sky.com/story/1355930/web-trolls-to-face-two-year-jail-terms

======
ferrari8608
There is another example of journalism having no idea what the word "troll"
means. The people this article are referring to aren't trolls. There are many
words better suited to describe what those people are in the context, but I
can see why they wouldn't put them in a headline.

------
oneeyedpigeon
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8476415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8476415)

